# Snow



## Jim (Mar 16, 2007)

We had a couple of nice days, and even made it to the high 60's! I thought we were in the clear! Now we are expecting a Noreaster  

Give me a break!


----------



## MARINE0341 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah i cant believe that we're having a Nor'Easter. then they said around midnight its going to start raining. that means few inches of snow maybe more, than get the heavy rain which means i have to get the pumps ready in the celar just in case. got to love New England


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2007)

That sucks. It is 95 on my back porch right now.


----------



## lilfish (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah I got in a few cast out in the backyard stream <nothing> but then we get this snow. Even though the water is still open and flowing well I'm not tyring to take any cast till the snow melts, I don't feell like sledding down the bank and into the water :evil:


----------



## lilfish (Mar 19, 2007)

just noticed the date for this post but I guess with the recent snow it still would apply for us in the northeast. i'm a few days late :roll:


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2007)

lilfish said:


> just noticed the date for this post but I guess with the recent snow it still would apply for us in the northeast. i'm a few days late :roll:



Do you ice fish at all? Or are you a seim-fair weather fisherman like myself?


----------



## lilfish (Mar 19, 2007)

put me down for the semi fair group. never really gave ice fishing a real chance, I fell through the ice once when I was about 13, it was only up to my waist but that was enough to deter me from messing around with ice. Now its not that I haven't been on the ice since but its just having that hole in the ice that kinda unnerves me


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2007)

lilfish said:


> put me down for the semi fair group. never really gave ice fishing a real chance, I fell through the ice once when I was about 13, it was only up to my waist but that was enough to deter me from messing around with ice. Now its not that I haven't been on the ice since but its just having that hole in the ice that kinda unnerves me



I hear you man! That's my fear too! What was the name of that movie where the kid fell through the ice and the people on top of the ice could see him banging on the ice underneath......Forget that!


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Mar 20, 2007)

It's supposed to rain here in Central Texas the rest of the week. I'm not complaining though, all of our lakes around here are way below full. 
I guess my lil Aluminum boat will come in handy when those glass boats can't get up the rivers in a few weeks. 
But I would give that up for some more rain.


----------

